# DNP - induced peripheral neuropathy (nerve damage)



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

I seem to have developed this ,surprisingly id I had never heard about it until 2 weeks ,the curse of coincidence or what ever you want to call it but I stared getting symptoms a few days after reading about it on here

worryingly I was only 7 days into my 4th dnp cycle in 20 months ,the cycles iv ran have been 21-28 days at 250mg ,not exactly wat id call abusing it

iv had it for 2 weeks now after stopping dnp immediately , its not nice , tingling /burning/shooting pains in hands and feet , unable to stand for long on my feet for very long at all ,only able to walk on sides of feet and that's still painfull , its worse at night, unable to sleep

I just thought id inform people about this as I don't think many people know about this risk ,

I was guilty my self of using it for a quick fix , ironically I did all the hard work myself 6 years ago ,took up thai boxing and fight regulary I lost 9 stone through dieting and exercise no caffeine or nutting

then I found this website and dnp , I was coming off quite a long lay off due to injury and I do tend to pile weight on wen not training , so I decided to go for dnp ,iv since used it to cut for fights unnecessarily tbh you don't need it can do it natural way is just as good better even

anyway people who post about running dnp through winter to keep warm or cycling it perhaps unnecessarily , just be aware of the risks ,

I might have been unlucky who knows , I would say though that I eat very healthily send most of my money on food /superfood and anything that could benefit my training and am very fit dunno wether this come in to play or not but yeah

I for sure wont be touching it again , just hope that I get better


----------



## xpower (Jul 28, 2009)

Sorry to hear you have been one of a very small minority if ppl to be hit with this

Hope you get better soon


----------



## TommyFire (Jul 18, 2010)

The DNP use is prob unrelated mate but you don't need that sh1t anyway.

Hope you get better soon.


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Get well soon

I hope this thread makes people bin there remaining DNP. It's where it belongs!


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

marknorthumbria said:


> Get well soon
> 
> I hope this thread makes people bin there remaining DNP. It's where it belongs!


Don't be silly mate it's not the DNP! Check the 2 posters above for clarification


----------



## marknorthumbria (Oct 1, 2009)

Heath said:


> Don't be silly mate it's not the DNP! Check the 2 posters above for clarification


Didn't see them! Unlikely or likely still a possibility as it is a poison lol. I just hate the fecking stuf


----------



## paul xe (Sep 24, 2011)

AL_KILLIYA said:


> I seem to have developed this ,surprisingly id I had never heard about it until 2 weeks ,the curse of coincidence or what ever you want to call it but I stared getting symptoms a few days after reading about it on here
> 
> worryingly I was only 7 days into my 4th dnp cycle in 20 months ,the cycles iv ran have been 21-28 days at 250mg ,not exactly wat id call abusing it
> 
> ...


Just out of interest, would you be able to post up the details of all of your DNP cycles that you've done?

Things like dose, how long on cycle, time between cycles, other supplements taken etc.

Hope you have a full and speedy recover mate.


----------



## AL_KILLIYA (Dec 2, 2011)

thanks for all your well wishes people , I really appreciate it ,

im not looking for sympathy here, we all must deal with the consequences of our actions and I knew the risks involved (well actually I didn't know about this nerve damage possibility ) but yeah

@paul xe roughly 5 months between each cycle

first cycle 250mg ed for 28 days , second cycle 250mg for 21 days third cycle 250 mg for 28 days

4th cycle I got 7 days in and very suddenly got symptoms of peripheral neuropathy , painful pins and needling and burning sensation on feet , much worse when standing , then in hands next day ,being on my feet for more than an hour is a real struggle shooting pains and burning increasing in intensity , wen I sit down its like aaaaahhhh , to get weight off my feet , been to the docs as it showed no signs of improvement and shes going to refer me to see a specialist , I didn't mention dnp

these supplements I ran throughout each cycle

t3 100mcg ed

glycerine

vit c 4g sustained release

vit e

taurine

sodium bicarb

electrolyte power

intramax liquid multi vitamin ( which is like 80 for one month !

various super green powders

bee pollen

raw cacao powder

loads more stuff like that that not relevant

I was also on test on one cycle anavar on another clen on a couple


----------



## arlovski (Aug 27, 2013)

It DEFINITELY was caused by the DNP.

It is a KNOWN side effect, has been for 70 years.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

What is this ''illness'' mate.. never heard of it.. how can it occur whilst using DNP and are there any percautions that should be taken so it could be avoided..?

I ran DNP a while back for a few weeks and was absoloutley fine apart from being lethargic and sweaty..lost lots of weight too!!


----------



## Growing Lad (Feb 14, 2009)

hey mate, yes def caused by dnp. it should be reversible tho and will clear overtime. read a previosu case of someone hospitalised and agony.

get better soon bro


----------



## jayd (Oct 4, 2013)

PharmaDub said:


> Do you have the name of the research paper by any chance that cites these side effects being found on test subjects? Be interested in reading this as have only read some research papers on dnp from Cutting & Tainer


DNP was banned in 1938, you wont find any trials/test subjects, infact the 'trial' data in the 1930s doesn't compare to what you'd expect of today....they weren't double blind (i.e. the doctors and patients wont both 'blind' to who is taking what) or placebo controlled (so can't compare whether the 'side effects' were any more or less prevalent in people who took placebo i.e. nothing).....

Just don't take bad trial methodology and a lack of verifiable data as a sign that DNP is 'safe', you are your own test subject if you take the stuff.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

jayd said:


> DNP was banned in 1938, you wont find any trials/test subjects, infact the 'trial' data in the 1930s doesn't compare to what you'd expect of today....they weren't double blind (i.e. the doctors and patients wont both 'blind' to who is taking what) or placebo controlled (so can't compare whether the 'side effects' were any more or less prevalent in people who took placebo i.e. nothing).....
> 
> Just don't take bad trial methodology and a lack of verifiable data as a sign that DNP is 'safe', you are your own test subject if you take the stuff.


is this the " you cant prove me wrong so i am right" argument i see?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

jayd said:


> DNP was banned in 1938, you wont find any trials/test subjects, infact the 'trial' data in the 1930s doesn't compare to what you'd expect of today....they weren't double blind (i.e. the doctors and patients wont both 'blind' to who is taking what) or placebo controlled (so can't compare whether the 'side effects' were any more or less prevalent in people who took placebo i.e. nothing).....
> 
> Just don't take bad trial methodology and a lack of verifiable data as a sign that DNP is 'safe', you are your own test subject if you take the stuff.


You're not wrong, but also don't take the banning as evidence that its actually the DNP that has caused these symptoms. They very well may have, but then the OP may well have gotten these symptoms for other reasons. For all we know he could be a hypochondriac 

In all honesty though, I would never run DNP for more than 14 days at a time anyway.


----------



## defdaz (Nov 11, 2007)

What diet were you on? Low carb?


----------



## jayd (Oct 4, 2013)

funkdocta said:


> You're not wrong, but also don't take the banning as evidence that its actually the DNP that has caused these symptoms. They very well may have, but then the OP may well have gotten these symptoms for other reasons. For all we know he could be a hypochondriac
> 
> In all honesty though, I would never run DNP for more than 14 days at a time anyway.


From my short time reading these boards I've come to the conclusion I'm just a lot more risk averse than most.

Truth is you could start on T3/clen/ECA which are all licensed/available somewhere in the world and could reliably inform yourself before starting to use...

OR

Start DNP and trust a few people on the internet.....

Just seems a bit like Russian roulette.


----------



## iamrich (Sep 1, 2012)

Wish you a speedy recovery mate but I just don't understand what goes through people's minds when they use this stuff.

Isn't it an industrial chemical compound?


----------



## funkdocta (May 29, 2013)

jayd said:


> From my short time reading these boards I've come to the conclusion I'm just a lot more risk averse than most.
> 
> Truth is you could start on T3/clen/ECA which are all licensed/available somewhere in the world and could reliably inform yourself before starting to use...
> 
> ...


T3 messes with your thyroid, which is not something to be ****ed with... especially if there is a family history of thyroid problems. Clen can also be dangerous.. Just because something is licensed it doesn't make it safe.

DNP has had a lot of research done on it, all be it a long time ago. It's dangers are there for people to see, assess and then decide if its for them.

Obviously DNP is a more dangerous drug than Clen. But both in sensible educated hands are fine.

So... the moral of the story is... educate yourself, don't take things you don't understand and know the risks.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

The defensive attitude of some towards dnp in this thread really doesn't surprise me.

Side effects, from a poison, who'da thunk it!

I realise lots of people use the stuff with no issues, but why be deaf to stories like this. Take it all on board.


----------



## 2004mark (Oct 26, 2013)

Josh Heslop said:


> is this the " you cant prove me wrong so i am right" argument i see?


Why the sarcastic post. Seemed a perfectly reasonable point to me. :confused1:

I don't think he was saying that at all.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

2004mark said:


> The defensive attitude of some towards dnp in this thread really doesn't surprise me.
> 
> Side effects, from a poison, who'da thunk it!
> 
> I realise lots of people use the stuff with no issues, but why be deaf to stories like this. Take it all on board.


It's the same with any bad word said about anything on here mate. Most common defence being that smoking and drinking is more dangerous. Bit boring after a while


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It may well be a coincendence or a contributory factor, or indeed the cause of the Neuropathy.

What tests have you had to confirm this diagnosis?

Did you see a Neurologist?

Did you have any illness such as flu prior to this?

I would strongly recommend Vit B Complex.

Read this: http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/20143955

The last sentence is very interesting.


----------



## rectus (Jan 18, 2012)

funkdocta said:


> T3 messes with your thyroid, which is not something to be ****ed with... especially if there is a family history of thyroid problems. Clen can also be dangerous.. Just because something is licensed it doesn't make it safe.
> 
> DNP has had a lot of research done on it, all be it a long time ago. It's dangers are there for people to see, assess and then decide if its for them.
> 
> ...


I don't think "messes with your thyroid" is how T3 actually works. It's been tested and approved to use for hypothyroidism, and the potential side effects are present in all drugs. It's safe as it can be and worth the risks if you suffer from an inactive thyroid. DNP however has limited evidence in comparison, and what we do know from the evidence available is that it's probably not something you want to use. There are different levels of "safe" depending on the side effects, for instance "boiling to death" vs migraine. Also, with some conditions, taking the drug with side effects is worth doing if the disease you have is worse than the side effect e.g. AIDS and hepatotoxic steroids.


----------



## MC-Racer (Mar 15, 2013)

got to admit, I was getting shooting pins and needles in my arms on my last dnp cycle but it stopped when I finished.

I no the risks of taking dnp but the nerve issue only came to light like the OP mentioned, just recently. It definitely needs mentioning more.

Got one tub left which I think will be part of my last ever cycle and if I get the pins and needles again I will be dropping it all together.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I think it's vile stuff...really, leave it alone.


----------



## MunchieBites (Jan 14, 2013)

thing is, threads like this are good because before taking it people can be informed. I take DNP (in fact just started a cycle) and will now be looking out for any of these symptoms the OP had.

So thanking you mister, and hope you recover soon

To all who say its a poison- yes it is indeed amongst other things (dye, weedkiller etc), but then again we all ingest poisons from time to time (alcohol, tobacco, nutmeg)

horses for courses- education and information is key for people to make a decision about what they want to do


----------



## BigRedSwitch (Apr 12, 2013)

Sounds almost certainly like it's unrelated to DNP use. Neuropathy is generally a side effect of something else, like diabetes (Type 1 diabetic here). It's a nervous condition, and DNP has *no effect* on nerves at all. It's a cellular level poison that stops the metabolisation of glycogen, so it's working on an entirely different system.

I'm really sorry it's happened to you, mate - it's not nice at all - but it's a bad call to start adding fuel to the fire that DNP is the root of all evil. If used properly, it's not an issue at all.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

How can you be sure what dose of DNP you are actually taking? Do you trust the label?

When the difference between optimal dose and oh sh!t I'm dead dose is so similar then it makes me think about this question.


----------



## MrLulz (Mar 20, 2012)

Heath said:


> How can you be sure what dose of DNP you are actually taking? Do you trust the label?
> 
> When the difference between optimal dose and oh sh!t I'm dead dose is so similar then it makes me think about this question.


Second paragraph is nonsense.


----------



## Heath (Mar 3, 2011)

MrLulz said:


> Second paragraph is nonsense.


Oh right


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

I despair of some people, I really do!!

DNP does not affect the nerves....what a complete load of rubbish!


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I despair of some people, I really do!!
> 
> DNP does not affect the nerves....what a complete load of rubbish!


People just like to blame stuff on DNP as soon as something goes wrong... like the media does really

If something goes wrong it means the user has not researched enough/properly or done something stupid while taking it. OP, I am not saying that this is you but I would say the nerve issue you are having is totally unrelated to the DNP and you probably would have had this issue anyway, DNP or not


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

4 dnp cycles in 20 months. Why? Do you get lean then fat then lean then fat? Genuine question.


----------



## Bull Terrier (May 14, 2012)

@dtlv - what's your take on this? Is this a known side effect of DNP?


----------



## wikidme (Apr 26, 2013)

latblaster said:


> I despair of some people, I really do!!
> 
> DNP does not affect the nerves....what a complete load of rubbish!


I get complete loss of taste when using DNP, this is a rare side effect of neuritis, inflammation of the nerves. when I stop DNP it takes about 6 weeks to return to normal.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

wikidme said:


> I get complete loss of taste when using DNP, this is a rare side effect of neuritis, inflammation of the nerves. when I stop DNP it takes about 6 weeks to return to normal.


The only abnormal side effect I get from DNP (obviously apart from the common ones as in sweating, heavy breathing.etc) is that I get a big lump on the back of my neck, it's just underneath where my hair starts. I put it down to a sweat gland because most of the time I am drenched when on DNP and when I stop it goes within a week.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Bull Terrier said:


> @dtlv - what's your take on this? Is this a known side effect of DNP?


Not a common side effect but it is listed. Peripheral neuropathy (nerve damage) and peripheral neuritis (nerve inflammation) are listed as 'rare' symptoms, as there are only a relatively small number of case studies demonstrating it in weight loss users.

In some modern studies it is actually showing some nerve protective function in cases of pre-existing nerve damage, so there definitely an effect upon the nerve function to a degree, but my guess is that whether the effect is beneficial, neutral or detrimental likely depends on factors beyond just dosage or length of use.

It doesn't appear to me to be a massive risk for that the way most people use it however.


----------



## Lorenjo (May 19, 2013)

Thought I jump in here after reading and doing some research myself.

Started DNP @250mg/day a week ago taking into account everything i've been reading on forums supplement and antioxidant wise. I was 104kg around 15%bg with various steroid and drug cycles under my belt. I'm stating this just because I know how my body reacts on carb depletion, water/sodium manipulation, steroid use, lethargy etc etc

Last 3 days I've been experiencing pins and needles in my hands and feet. They are both going numb every now and then - feet get numb during day, hands during night and they are also getting extremely cold. I've also noticed that this numbness has moved up my leg a bit affecting my calf. It's a feeling after a leg day that you've trained calves but only in my left calf. It's like it's sore but it's not. Left foot seems to be worse than right. and right hand seems to be worse than left.

After googling the symptoms and dnp, peripheral neuropathy came up and also that dnp causes hyperkalemia and hyperkalemia causes neuropathy.


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

Lorenjo said:


> Thought I jump in here after reading and doing some research myself.
> 
> Started DNP @250mg/day a week ago taking into account everything i've been reading on forums supplement and antioxidant wise. I was 104kg around 15%bg with various steroid and drug cycles under my belt. I'm stating this just because I know how my body reacts on carb depletion, water/sodium manipulation, steroid use, lethargy etc etc
> 
> ...


I intended to say in my previous post that the reported symptoms of DNP use that some people mention casually on forums of numbness, tingling etc are indeed the result either of neuropathy or neuritis... not necessarily permanent or severe, but that has to be recognised rather than dismissed.


----------



## Lorenjo (May 19, 2013)

So they tingling and numbness is a very common symptom?

Judging from what I've read, this tingling sensation escalated from annoying to burning sensation then severely painful. People have been keeping their feet inside cold water and had to down strong painkillers to sleep at night. I'm very very sceptic whether i should continue with my low dosage dnp use for the intended 14 - 21 day cycle and disregard the numbness and tingling or take it as an early warning and give up.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

It may well be a common effect to have pins/needles, but it's a bloody unhealthy one.


----------



## nlr (Oct 18, 2009)

I know how you feel mate I had it and my feet have been sensitive for up to 7 months after stopping DNP but it does get better. I literally couldn't walk, had to ice my feet daily but lucky for us nerves do regenerate so supplement with vitamin b and just play the waiting game. I learnt a valuable lesson and I hope you have to don't risk quality of life for a bit of laziness all we needed was a calorie deficit and time. Good luck mate!


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

How are some of you guys sure that dnp cant be the cause of OP's neuropathy ?.

Ive lost around 7 kg, with dnp and diet, still have some left but i dont think i will take it. Got the worst rash i have ever had in my life. About 3 weeks after my last dose, and the rash was gone, suddenly it started to itch different places of my body, first the feet, then thigh, then hands etc.

I might be allergic to dnp, at least i got a good scare from it. But a good weight loss also that motivated me alot.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

kasperth92 said:


> How are some of you guys sure that dnp cant be the cause of OP's neuropathy ?.
> 
> Ive lost around 7 kg, with dnp and diet, still have some left but i dont think i will take it. Got the worst rash i have ever had in my life. About 3 weeks after my last dose, and the rash was gone, suddenly it started to itch different places of my body, first the feet, then thigh, then hands etc.
> 
> I might be allergic to dnp, at least i got a good scare from it. But a good weight loss also that motivated me alot.


The first time I ran DNP, I did not take any anti-histamine and came out in a rash and hives pretty much everywhere like you and it was BAD, ran it for 14 days at 500mg (I had this on the 14th day), here's a picture of the sides of my stomach underneath:



I ran DNP the same again a few months later, this time I took benadryl every day while on DNP and also 3 days before I started it and after. Not once did I have a rash or hive


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Sounds good mate. Might have to try again  .

Although i have cetirizine 10mg, i think its stronger than benadryl so shouldnt matter if im correct.


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Im abit afraid i have to take anti-histamine always to stop the itching.

At least if i dont take any anti histamine now, more than 3 weeks after my last dose then it starts to itch. Messed up.


----------



## Kaiz (Nov 3, 2012)

marknorthumbria said:


> Get well soon
> 
> I hope this thread makes people bin there remaining DNP. It's where it belongs!


Why are you so against DNP mate..noticed this from a couple of your posts?


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

kasperth92 said:


> Sounds good mate. Might have to try again  .
> 
> Although i have cetirizine 10mg, i think its stronger than benadryl so shouldnt matter if im correct.


I vowed I would never use DNP again after the hives... but then I changed it so I vowed I would never run DNP again without an anti-histamine 

The choice of Cetirizine and Benadryl is upto you, some people prefer Benadryl, some prefer Cetirizine.



kasperth92 said:


> Im abit afraid i have to take anti-histamine always to stop the itching.
> 
> At least if i dont take any anti histamine now, more than 3 weeks after my last dose then it starts to itch. Messed up.


Yeah with DNP you will have to make some changes, I think if you run an anti-histamine throughout you shouldn't have a problem a few weeks later as your not letting the histamine levels build up in the first place


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

okay mate. But ever after im done and the dnp is out of my system, it still itches is if dont take a anti histamine. Thats a bit worrying i think.


----------



## Echo (Sep 24, 2013)

kasperth92 said:


> okay mate. But ever after im done and the dnp is out of my system, it still itches is if dont take a anti histamine. Thats a bit worrying i think.


Yeah it is a bit worrying because like you said the DNP will be out of your system so it can't be the DNP making you itch


----------



## kasperth92 (Jan 28, 2013)

Username-Here said:


> Yeah it is a bit worrying because like you said the DNP will be out of your system so it can't be the DNP making you itch


Unless i have developed some allergy because i have taken dnp. Wont take it again thats for sure.


----------

